# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  tarantula poo XD

## Thom Noble

SO i had my little choco dude out tonight and he Pooped on me :THaha::THaha:






The Dude got me (>,<)

----------


## Boanerges

Your lucky!! That's good luck  :Wink:  Beautiful pulchripes too  :Good Job:

----------

_Thom Noble_ (11-27-2011)

----------


## Alexandra V

Spider looks good, and like Boanerges said, that's some luck you've got there! XD

----------

